# What are your fav war movies



## modfox (Jul 7, 2016)

i had just watched saving private ryan and i want some movie recommendations for another war movie.
what are your favs?


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Saving private ryan, the longest day, full metal jacket, apocalypse now, platoon .....the list goes on forever....


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

NaPolA...

Definitely not for light heartened peolple...
Great movie...


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

The Burmese Harp, directed by Kon Ichikawa (1956, Japan)


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Gettysburg - extremely detailed look at the US Civil War. I've used parts of this teaching US History before; really good watch

Patton - a look at General George Patton and how his leadership helped win some of the battles of World War 2.  His tough no-nonsense leadership certainly caused rifts within the army, but he was good at what he did.


----------



## FeydFawx (Jul 7, 2016)

While its a series and not a movie, band of brothers was amazing.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 7, 2016)

The thin red line, letters from Iwo Jima, saving private Ryan(a given), Pearl Harbor, the pacific, windtalkers.


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 8, 2016)

The Beast(Russia's Afghanistan War), 71: Into The Fire(Korean War)


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2016)

FeydFawx said:


> While its a series and not a movie, band of brothers was amazing.


Yeah band of brothers is great! Also the Pacific is just fantastic. I love it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

We talking real life wars that has happened, or fictional? Or both/doesn't matter? Also, there's been literally HUNDREDS of wars up over the years. Might wanna be a bit more specific of which one. 

Star Wars by far.

As for real life wars: Seen many for many different eras, but don't have any favorites.


----------



## modfox (Jul 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> We talking real life wars that has happened, or fictional? Or both/doesn't matter? Also, there's been literally HUNDREDS of wars up over the years. Might wanna be a bit more specific of which one.
> 
> Star Wars by far.
> 
> As for real life wars: Seen many for many different eras, but don't have any favorites.


any fictional or real
i love my ww2 movies best but try and recomend some good films based in fictional wolds and real world


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 16, 2016)

Starship Troopers is probably my favorite "War" films and probably one of the more underrated Sci Fi films. It's one of the most beautifully sarcastic movies ever made. The over the top violence, the pre-fabricated design work. and the disturbing insight into how human beings react to and engage in acts of violence.... it's absolutely beautiful. I mean, yes, there is a reason it's a cult classic and not an actual classic, but damn... I'm certainly one of those who caught something special about it that others did not.

I'm also a huge fan of Stalag 17. Billy Wilder's World War II comedy drama about Soldiers trying to survive and escape a Prison Camp.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jul 21, 2016)

Full Metal Jacket and Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump counts as a war movie doesn't it?)


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 3, 2016)

If you want to hate war movies, Apocalypse Now is an amazing commentary on war films and just how fucked up the Vietnam War was. It also has some of the most renowned shots in movie history (Charlie Don't Surf, The Horror, etc.).

I still love a good war flick, but Apocalypse Now has done a good job of returning me back to reality when watching them. I'd watch a movie like American Sniper only if you keep in mind that the movie is actually kinda racist and glorifies Chris Kyle more than he deserves. The dude may have been an "american hero" but the man was also a racist psychopath, and I feel it never touched on the second half enough.

Black Hawk Down is always a good choice as well.


----------



## darien (Sep 5, 2016)

Full Metal Jacket, Good Morning Vietnam, The Last Samurai, War Horse, Inglorious Bastards, Tears of the sun- and probably a few others i've forgotten that I enjoyed x3


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 6, 2016)

Saving private ryan obviously
Black hawk down
Der untergang

Those are my top 3


----------



## Somnium (Sep 6, 2016)

Paths of Glory, an old classic, makes war not as glamorous as you wish it to be


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 6, 2016)

Fury - About a sherman tank crew duriny ww2
Enemy at the gates - about a rusian and german sniper battle during ww2


----------



## Jarren (Sep 7, 2016)

Tali Inhantala 1944 - ( I probably butchered the spelling) Finnish film about the Soviet offensive against them in 1944

9th Company - A gross overdramatized telling of the true story of a group of paratroopers during the Soviet-Afghan war.

Most of my favorites have already been said. But I'll give enemy at the gates another shout out, along with fury.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 1, 2016)

i don't know if Good Morning Vietnam counts but it's both a great movie and war themed. it's my favorite Robin Williams movie, next only to Hook but i mostly like that movie for the score.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

The Guns of Naverone. And it's sequel with Harrison Ford. Also I noticed noone mentioned Jarhead. I was a Marine so it holds a special place in my heart. OOH RAH!!! Also The Lone Survivor. And I still havent seen American Sniper, about Chris Kyle. And check out a new movie trailer I saw last night, The Long Half Time Walk. It made me tear up. People think war is all about glory and shit, but in reality there is nothing glorious about war. Nothing! It leaves scars you can not see. It makes you see things you can not unsee. "We're still in that fucking desert." is a quote that speaks volumes. 
And one more movie, Hamburger Hill.


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 1, 2016)

Haven't seen a ton of them, but I'd say it's probably Gettysburg.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

Famous quote: Only the dead have seen the end of war.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

Aliens: Alien 2 would be technically a war movie. The old 80's classic , NAVY SEALS.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

The Enemy At The Gates. Great movie. Jude Law was fanfukintastic.
Rules Of Engagement!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

Bridge Over The River Kwai


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

Rambo


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 1, 2016)

S.P.R., Pearl Harbor, Windtalkers, Glory, Braveheart, Last Samurai, The Patriot, Red Dawn, Gladiator, Courage Under Fire, Blackhawk Down. (I know I'm repeating some, but Okami keeps stealing my ideas!!  )

And if you want to go Sci-Fi-- Star Wars (duh!), Jupiter Ascending, Independence Day (the original), (that's all I got right now!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

And if you really want to see some heart wrenching true stories about what it really means to be a soldier, look up the PBS series Medal Of Honor, where recipient's of that "award" tell their stories. If you don't cry, you have no soul.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 1, 2016)

The Hunt for Red October (one of Okami's faves!)
Men of Honor (a military movie that deals with the war on racism, about the first black Navy diver, all star cast)

Might have to go thru our collection, cause I'm sure there's alot more.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 1, 2016)

2000s History Channel.
It was all Hitler, all the time.


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 3, 2016)

I adore lots of war movies. Yamato is absolutely wonderful. Letters from Iwo Jima/Flags Of Our fathers, lots of various ww2 movies made during and after the war. 
I study history so I love the thematic.


----------



## Sasquatch (Oct 5, 2016)

Saving Private Ryan and Glory.


----------



## Inzoreno (Oct 5, 2016)

I am not entirely sure if it counts, but Downfall is a brilliant movie about the last days of Hitler and Nazi Germany.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 5, 2016)

Inglorious Bastards!!!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't enjoy war movies, but Waltz with Bashir may interest you.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 23, 2016)

Full Metal Jacket and Fury


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 25, 2016)

Glory, Zulu, Kelly's Heroes, Run Silent - Run Deep


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

Patton

Fantastic character study.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 3, 2016)

We Were Soldiers, Hamburger Hill, Force 10 From Navarone, Blackhawk Down, Aliens 2, Enemy At The Gates, The Grern Berets, Rambo First Blood(original and remake).


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 3, 2016)

First Blood is great: quite a different look on the war-torn hero character witch I appreciate.
I like Apocalypse Now and Full Metal Jacket (of course!).
While not a movie, the series Band of Brothers is absolutely stellar!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> First Blood is great: quite a different look on the war-torn hero character witch I appreciate.
> I like Apocalypse Now and Full Metal Jacket (of course!).
> While not a movie, the series Band of Brothers is absolutely stellar!


Yes. Band Of Brothers is superb!! And my favorite IS Full Metal Jacket. I am a Jar Head afterall. Jar Head is pretty good as well.


----------

